# Davke Shower Drain



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Drain replacement for shower, used it yet? Thoughts?

There spendy .
*
1.* davke Brass Body
*2.* Brass ring with lugs
*3.* Lugs
*4.* Shelf with Receiving Slots
*5.* Rubber Gasket
*6.* Stainless Steel Pressure Ring
*7.* Stainless Steel 5/16" Bolts


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I have used a similar one made by Zircon on wash machine pans, we always throw the compression gasket away and yarn and pour the joint instead.


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

Ron, I keep 2 on the truck at all times. They are nice and heavy. It makes replacement a sinch. Its almost too easy (compared using something else):thumbsup: 
Put it this way, I WILL never be without one.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Song Dog said:


> Ron, I keep 2 on the truck at all times. They are nice and heavy. It makes replacement a sinch. Its almost too easy (compared using something else):thumbsup:
> Put it this way, I WILL never be without one.
> 
> In Christ,
> ...


Yep, replacing a shower drain without a 2nd person makes it a snap.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

That is worth looking into! What does "spendy" mean exactly? I have been using Oatey because they seem to be the only brass shower drains available around here but they have a large brass nut that can sometimes be difficult to get tight enough in a replacement situation. With your version, I can make sure that the flange is nice and tight with my cordless rather than trying to get a wrench or pliers (or beat on it with a flat head and hammer) on it.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

smellslike$tome said:


> That is worth looking into! What does "spendy" mean exactly?


Price wise

Last time I got one, cost was 30+ but don't quote me on that.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jan 22, 2006)

Where do I find this? Locally I have these supply houses: V & W, Ferguson, Southern Pipe, Winnelson, Barnett, GLS, and American Pipe & Supply.


----------



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

There is one supplier around here who has them. But I get mine from Wolverine. I think I pay 30 to 34 for mine. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

I get mine from Keller Supply.


----------

